# Started Off with a bang!



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

Our first race was last weekend and went well for me!! Hopefully we get a few more guys jump in this coming weekend!! I am already reloading the gun and starting training over!! Not only can them GFL birds fly fast,, but they can run fast also!! Got 7 together,, but check out who trapped first!! I also had a visitor come over that morning and bring me some good luck!!! Ready to try again this weekend!!!

WinSpeed-1 MICHIGAN INDIANA FLYERS 04/23/02-01:54
Weekly Race Report Page 1
Open and Sportsman Category
Name: TETERSBURG Young Bird Race Flown: 08/02/2014
Released: 07:30 Birds: 136 Lofts: 6 Station: TETERSBURG
Weather (Rel) (Arr) 

POS NAME BAND NUMBER CLR X ARRIVAL MILES TOWIN YPM PT
1 Mcdonald/19 225 AU 14 GFL BB C 10:27:01 95.310 00.00 947.624 0
2 Mcdonald 227 AU 14 GFL SMBB H 10:27:02 2/ 19 00.00 947.535 0
3 Mcdonald 313 AU 14 CAJUN CWF H 10:27:06 3/ 19 00.04 947.178 0
4 Mcdonald 2015 AU 14 ALCA BBWF H 10:27:08 4/ 19 00.06 947.000 0
5 Mcdonald 318 AU 14 CAJUN BB C 10:27:23 5/ 19 00.21 945.665 0
6 Mcdonald 2047 AU 14 ALCA BBWF C 10:27:25 6/ 19 00.23 945.487 0
7 Shaw/26 673 AU 14 SBL SLV C 10:51:24 106.849 02.57 933.732 0
8 Mcdonald 312 AU 14 CAJUN BB C 10:30:16 7/ 19 03.14 930.539 0
9 Shaw 656 AU 14 SBL BB H 10:52:55 2/ 26 04.28 926.753 0
10 Shaw 689 AU 14 SBL BBSP H 10:52:58 3/ 26 04.31 926.524 0
11 Nelson/15 14003 AU 14 CANAM RB C 11:23:03 121.676 07.03 918.898 0
12 Nelson 14107 AU 14 CANAM BBWF H 11:23:13 2/ 15 07.13 918.241 0
13 Nelson 14108 AU 14 CANAM BCK H 11:23:15 3/ 15 07.15 918.110 0
14 Barker/43 1144 AU 14 SBL BB H 10:41:03 98.631 07.51 908.611 0
--------------------------------- Above are 10 percent ------------------------
15 Mcdonald 1419 AU 14 MIS BB H 10:35:03 8/ 19 08.02 906.486 0
16 Mcdonald 758 AU 14 SBL SLSP C 10:35:10 9/ 19 08.08 905.915 0
17 Mcdonald 484 AU 14 CAJUN BB H 10:35:12 10/ 19 08.11 905.752 0
18 Mcdonald 14207 AU 14 CANAM BC 10:35:44 11/ 19 08.42 903.151 0
19 Mcdonald 627 AU 14 GFL BC H 10:35:51 12/ 19 08.49 902.584 0
20 Nelson 14210 AU 14 CANAM DKCK C 11:27:40 4/ 15 11.40 901.048 0
21 Mcdonald 485 AU 14 CAJUN BB 10:36:24 13/ 19 09.22 899.921 0
22 Shaw 693 AU 14 SBL BB H 10:59:17 4/ 26 10.50 898.560 0
23 Barker 692 AU 14 SBL BBSP H 10:45:22 2/ 43 12.10 888.535 0
24 Barker 1107 AU 14 SBL BBSP H 10:45:23 3/ 43 12.11 888.459 0
25 Barker 1131 AU 14 SBL BB H 10:45:25 4/ 43 12.13 888.307 0
26 Barker 1104 AU 14 SBL BBSP H 10:45:27 5/ 43 12.15 888.156 0
27 Nelson 14247 AU 14 CANAM BCK H 11:32:31 5/ 15 16.31 883.028 0
28 Nelson 14063 AU 14 CANAM BBPD H 11:32:45 6/ 15 16.45 882.180 0
--------------------------------- Above are 20 percent ------------------------


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

Who did you get your Cajun banded birds from?


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

Gerald Hebert sent me the Cajun birds!!!!


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Congrats on the win but 3 hours for 95 miles isn't really setting the world on fire . I guess all right for their first race. 
Must be Mike Ganus in the picture.


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

You are right,, 3 hours for 95 miles sure taint no blistering fast speed!!! If you could have seen the sweat dripping off my forehead at the 2 hr 45 min mark,, that would have been pic worthy!!! I was really getting worried that it was about to be a smash on the very first race,, BAM there goes my entire season,, whacked and stacked,, over and done!!! Man o man was I relieved when they finally showed!! Thanks goodness everyone else was slower though!! Hoping this week they might have a little better speeds!!! And only 6 lofts,, I know,, that's not very much completion!! Where or where have all the fliers went? I don't know about everyone else's area,, but things have really changed around here. And not for the good!! I remember my first race in 97 and I wanna say we had 45 lofts in our combine that flew the first young bird race of the season,, now its more like "what combine?"


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I think it's the same all over , clubs are getting smaller or people are just quitting altogether. Our club has 9 members but only 4 of us are flying at this time hopefully one more guy will jump in so our club races count for AU stuff with 5 loft. 

Even with a slow race a wins a win , so congrats. Is that Mike Ganus?


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

Yes that is Mike Ganus!! He doesn't live very far from me. He is a true racing fan to the core. Even a measly little 6 loft local race and it still exciting enough to watch for him. Even better for me though,, the guy is loaded with a wealth of info! Its a blast just to be able to sit down and talk pigeons with him!!! I am just fortunate enough to be able to do that!! That's one conversation that never gets boring!!


----------



## Arrowhead loft EAST (Dec 27, 2013)

*Congrats!*

Hey pigeon flier!! No your birds didn't set the world on fire but THERE WERE OUT FRONT. We can't control the weather or who you can compete against so the goal is to be competiive. Considering you sent only 19 birds (yes another guy sent only 15) but you beat a guy that sent 26 and another guy who sent 43!!! You got 7 before he even got one and he got that almost 5 hours after your 7th one! When you look at race results, look at the whole picture.

By the way Because of my relationship with my good friend and mentor Art Casale of Arrowhead Lofts in San Diego, CA, I have had access to some of the best birds Mike Ganus AND Canjun Express loft has sold Art. Just one example,
All the same race 100 miles 235 birds, 17 lofts I won:

1st place.....a son of AU 09 GFL 982 mated to a daughter of AU 10 CAJUN 600
3rd place.....a grandaughter of AU 10 CAJUN 603 mated to a Lamberton cock
4th place.....a grandaughter of CAJUN 603 and CAJUN 600
8th place....a son of "The Rooster" GFL 854 mated to a daughter of CAJUN 603

I'm looking for a great season!! Congrats again!


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

200 miles is our race this weekend!! My birds look great tonight!! I am gonna make a prediction that it will be either CAJUN 313 or CAJUN 484 for this weekend!!! Those 2 are looking DYNOMITE tonight!!! But ya just never know which one it will be. Last weekend I sent 14 and got all 14 together from 150 miles. 3 weeks ago I sent 19 and got 18 together!! Hopefully we get atleast 9 lofts competing this week,, as it is our auction race also!! So send me some luck!!


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

WinSpeed-1 SOUTH BEND LIBERTY 08/30/14-17:35

Weekly Race Report Page 1

Open and Sportsman Category

Name: WHITEHILL, IN. Young Bird Race Flown: 08/30/2014

Release(A): 06:30 Birds: 81 Lofts: 5 Station: WHITEHILL, IN.

Weather (Rel) PT.CLOUDY, SOUTH, 72 degrees (Arr) PT.CLOUDY, SOUTH, 74 degrees



POS NAME  BAND NUMBER CLR X ARRIVAL MILES TOWIN YPM PT

1 Barker, Bo/31 42 AU 14 DOW BB H 09:23:48 148.917 00.00 1507.965 100

2 Barker, Bob 1136 AU 14 SBL BB H 09:23:49 2/ 31 00.00 1507.879 99

3 Barker, Bob 1131 AU 14 SBL BB H 09:23:50 3/ 31 00.01 1507.691 98

4 Barker, Bob 1126 AU 14 SBL BB H 09:23:52 4/ 31 00.03 1507.416 97

5 Barker, Bob 1105 AU 14 SBL BB H 09:23:52 5/ 31 00.04 1507.373 96

6 Barker, Bob 1108 AU 14 SBL BB H 09:23:53 6/ 31 00.05 1507.228 95

7 Barker, Bob 1119 AU 14 SBL GZ H 09:23:54 7/ 31 00.06 1507.026 94

8 Barker, Bob 1104 AU 14 SBL BBSP H 09:23:55 8/ 31 00.07 1506.882 93

9 Barker, Bob 1142 AU 14 SBL BBSP H 09:23:56 9/ 31 00.08 1506.766 92

10 Barker, Bob 1116 AU 14 SBL BCK H 09:23:58 10/ 31 00.09 1506.535 91

11 Shaw, Gary/15 678 AU 14 SBL BB H 09:34:25 157.122 01.02 1499.459 90

12 Shaw, Gary 689 AU 14 SBL BBSP H 09:34:30 2/ 15 01.07 1498.754 89

13 McDonald, /14 758 AU 14 SBL SLSP C 09:20:58 145.587 01.03 1498.640 88

14 Shaw, Gary 697 AU 14 SBL BB C 09:34:33 3/ 15 01.10 1498.389 87

15 Shaw, Gary 482 AU 14 NWI GZ H 09:34:37 4/ 15 01.14 1497.767 86

16 Shaw, Gary 684 AU 14 SBL GZ H 09:34:37 5/ 15 01.14 1497.767 85

17 Shaw, Gary 693 AU 14 SBL BB H 09:34:39 6/ 15 01.16 1497.537 84

18 Shaw, Gary 680 AU 14 SBL BB H 09:34:39 7/ 15 01.16 1497.510 83

19 Shaw, Gary 648 AU 14 SBL BBWF C 09:34:47 8/ 15 01.24 1496.470 82

20 Shaw, Gary 698 AU 14 SBL BB C 09:34:57 9/ 15 01.34 1495.067 81

21 Shaw, Gary 666 AU 14 SBL SILV C 09:35:09 10/ 15 01.46 1493.506 80

22 Barker, Bob 1115 AU 14 SBL CK H 09:25:35 11/ 31 01.47 1492.608 79

23 Barker, Bob 1129 AU 14 SBL BB H 09:25:52 12/ 31 02.03 1490.302 78

24 Barker, Bob 1139 AU 14 SBL BBWF H 09:25:53 13/ 31 02.05 1490.062 77

25 Shaw, Gary 656 AU 14 SBL BB H 09:35:43 11/ 15 02.20 1488.936 76

26 McDonald, Chr 2073 AU 14 ALCA BCWF C 09:23:11 2/ 14 03.16 1479.474 75

27 McDonald, Chr 14039 AU 14 CANA BCK C 09:23:13 3/ 14 03.18 1479.189 74

28 McDonald, Chr 627 AU 14 GFL BCK H 09:23:13 4/ 14 03.18 1479.160 73

29 McDonald, Chr 484 AU 14 CAJU BB H 09:23:19 5/ 14 03.24 1478.279 72

30 McDonald, Chr 485 AU 14 CAJU BB C 09:23:27 6/ 14 03.32 1477.157 71

31 McDonald, Chr 2069 AU 14 ALCA SMBB H 09:23:28 7/ 14 03.33 1477.057 70

32 McDonald, Chr 1419 AU 14 MIS SMBB H 09:23:29 8/ 14 03.34 1476.958 69

33 McDonald, Chr 225 AU 14 GFL BB C 09:23:38 9/ 14 03.43 1475.654 68

34 McDonald, Chr 313 AU 14 CAJU BCWF H 09:23:39 10/ 14 03.44 1475.526 67

35 McDonald, Chr 2047 AU 14 ALCA BBWF H 09:25:54 11/ 14 05.58 1456.680 66

36 McDonald, Chr 318 AU 14 CAJU BB H 09:27:21 12/ 14 07.26 1444.757 65


----------



## Arrowhead loft EAST (Dec 27, 2013)

Good luck pigeonflier! Sounds like your doing great!


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

pigeonflier said:


> WinSpeed-1 SOUTH BEND LIBERTY 08/30/14-17:35
> 
> Weekly Race Report Page 1
> 
> ...


What happened? I mean, besides the obvious? Were the winds not in your favor? Doesn't your race sheet give the wind mph?


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

I lost is what happened!!! Gonna reload the gun and give it my best again this weekend!!!


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow, those GFL banded birds must have been sick or something. I thought they were like magic or something...


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

ace in the hole said:


> Wow, those GFL banded birds must have been sick or something. I thought they were like magic or something...


My goodness,, another hater? You must have been whooped by some GFL birds in the past I take it?


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Some people will only post results in races in which they did really really well, so I applaud you for posting the results on the other end of the spectrum. 
Even if it sometimes seem like your exclamation point button is stuck pushed down. 

I kid. Good luck this weekend.


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

Aw shucks,, maybe I can win another this weekend!!! Just to keep me in-line!!!!!! I use the exclamation point cause I am excited about racing!!! Getting ready to pack them up and head down to the club in a couple hours!! Ya-hoo pigeons!!!!!!


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

Looks like we are going to have a head wind race,, so this should be a good test for them!!!!


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

V-John said:


> Some people will only post results in races in which they did really really well, so I applaud you for posting the results on the other end of the spectrum.
> Even if it sometimes seem like your exclamation point button is stuck pushed down.
> 
> I kid. Good luck this weekend.


I wouldn't call those results the other end of the spectrum he was only a min and 3 seconds from winning. If you want to see the other end of the spectrum you gotta see my results from last week. I was 34th out of 75 birds over an hour behind in a 100 mile race.  I'm pretty sure I'll be last in the combine as well at least I hope nobody did worse. 

WinSpeed-1 LINDENHURST CLUB 08/30/14-14:14
Weekly Race Report Page 1
Open and Sportsman Category
Name: 2-100S Young Bird Race Flown: 08/30/2014
Release(B): 07:30 Birds: 75 Lofts: 5 Station: ALLENTOWN WEST,PA
Weather (Rel) (Arr) 

POS NAME BAND NUMBER CLR X ARRIVAL MILES TOWIN YPM PT
1 Misztal/21 456 IF 14 SCH BC C 10:08:15 122.073 00.00 1357.405 
2 Misztal 566 IF 14 NSBR BC H 10:12:43 2/ 21 04.27 1320.177 99
3 Misztal 1180 IF 14 LBRA BC H 10:14:48 3/ 21 06.32 1303.516 98
4 WALTER&RIC/21 41 IF 14 LIN BBS H 10:15:29 121.983 07.19 1297.260
5 Misztal 280 IF 14 LIN BC C 10:16:46 4/ 21 08.30 1288.107 96
6 Misztal 15507 IF 14 E BB C 10:17:15 5/ 21 08.59 1284.475 95
7 Misztal 292 IF 14 LIN BC C 10:17:46 6/ 21 09.30 1280.456 94
8 WALTER&RICHI 55 IF 14 LIN BBWF H 10:18:53 2/ 21 10.43 1271.158 
--------------------------------- Above are 10 percent ------------------------
9 Arts Loft/7 15 IF 14 LBRA BC H 10:23:59 125.379 11.24 1268.42892
10 Arts Loft 43523 IF 14 BWI BB H 10:24:03 2/ 7 11.28 1267.942 91
11 Arts Loft 855 IF 14 LIN BB H 10:24:04 3/ 7 11.29 1267.820 90
12 Arts Loft 1107 IF 14 LBRA RC C 10:24:17 4/ 7 11.42 1266.244 89
13 WALTER&RICHIE 11 IF 14 LIN BB H 10:19:50 3/ 21 11.40 1264.085
14 Misztal 240 IF 14 LIN BC H 10:20:31 7/ 21 12.16 1259.771 87
15 WALTER&RICH 1093 IF 14 LBRA DC H 10:20:27 4/ 21 12.17 1259.536
--------------------------------- Above are 20 percent ------------------------
16 WALTER&RICH 677 IF 14 NSBR BC H 10:23:23 5/ 21 15.13 1238.204
17 MARZEC/10 1200 IF 14 RPC BB C 10:27:02 122.391 18.20 1216.765 
18 WALTER&RICH 79 IF 14 LIN BB C 10:26:31 6/ 21 18.21 1216.214 
19 Misztal 869 IF 14 LBRA BBS H 10:30:17 8/ 21 22.01 1191.578 82
20 Misztal 289 IF 14 LIN BB H 10:30:18 9/ 21 22.02 1191.446 81
21 Misztal 79880 IF 14 SCH BBS H 10:30:27 10/ 21 22.11 1190.511
22 Misztal 247 IF 14 LIN BBS H 10:30:27 11/ 21 22.11 1190.478 79
23 Misztal 252 IF 14 LIN BB H 10:31:05 12/ 21 22.49 1186.336 78
24 MARZEC LOU 1182 IF 14 RPC BBS C 10:32:58 2/ 10 24.16 1177.307
25 Misztal 276 IF 14 LIN GRIZ C 10:34:20 13/ 21 26.04 1165.369 76
26 MARZEC LOU 1180 IF 14 RPC BB C 10:35:53 3/ 10 27.11 1158.834
27 WALTER&RICHI 877 IF 14 NCC BB H 10:40:12 7/ 21 32.03 1128.680
28 Arts Loft 1050 IF 14 NLI SIL H 10:58:59 5/ 7 46.24 1055.982 73
29 WALTER&RICHI 1162 IF 14 SLI BC C 10:53:47 8/ 21 45.37 1053.461
30 Misztal 1112 IF 14 LBRA BCS C 11:02:10 14/ 21 53.55 1012.499 
31 MARZEC LOU 828 IF 14 LIN BB H 11:10:42 4/ 10 01:02 976.022 
32 WALTER&RICHIE 76 IF 14 LIN BC H 11:12:56 9/ 21 01:04 963.002 
33 WALTER&RICHI 279 IF 14 LBRA BB C 11:13:01 10/ 21 01:04 962.606
*34 Walter Cic/16 769 IF 14 LBRA BC H 11:24:32 126.626 01:10 950.214 *
35 Arts Loft 846 IF 14 LIN CHOC H 11:35:31 6/ 7 01:22 898.843 66
36 WALTER&RICHI 835 IF 14 TRI BB H 11:41:03 11/ 21 01:32 855.123 
37 Arts Loft 852 IF 14 LIN BLKS C 12:31:50 7/ 7 02:19 731.088 64


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Im pretty sure, Walt, I can one "down" you from our results last week...
Hopefully they get better this week.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

pigeonflier said:


> My goodness,, another hater? You must have been whooped by some GFL birds in the past I take it?


Haha...wouldnt worry too much about it. Stems from jealousy in my opinion.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

SouthTown Racers said:


> Haha...wouldnt worry too much about it. Stems from jealousy in my opinion.


No, it stems from his posts on one of my old threads talking like they were the greatest thing since sliced bread... where he didn't want to buy my young birds, he wanted me to *give* them to him so he could test them against his *gifted* GFL banded birds.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

ace in the hole said:


> No, it stems from his posts on one of my old threads talking like they were the greatest thing since sliced bread... where he didn't want to buy my young birds, he wanted me to *give* them to him so he could test them against his *gifted* GFL banded birds.


Ace, I didnt mean you specifically, I just meant the negativity towards Ganus in general.


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

Its OK to be jealous,, there is nothing wrong with that!!!! Is what makes us all strive to get better!!


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

I cant recall ever saying I had any "gifted GFL birds" unless you mean gifted because they were a gift??? And I have 14 other birds on my team,, not just the GFL birds!! So I don't know why you would keep referring to them if it is not just jealousy?? You could have tested against the CAJUN banded birds,, or against the ALCA banded birds,, or the CAN-AM banded birds!! So again ACE,, why do you keep just referring to the GFL birds if its not jealousy?


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

pigeonflier said:


> I cant recall ever saying I had any "gifted GFL birds" unless you mean gifted because they were a gift??? And I have 14 other birds on my team,, not just the GFL birds!! So I don't know why you would keep referring to them if it is not just jealousy?? You could have tested against the CAJUN banded birds,, or against the ALCA banded birds,, or the CAN-AM banded birds!! So again ACE,, why do you keep just referring to the GFL birds if its not jealousy?


Because they were the only ones you posted and boasted about. Let me know when you have your own family of winning birds. Then we'll talk.


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

As I told you ealier this year,,, this is my first year back racing in about 7 years,, so I don't have any of my own birds!! Just hand me downs!!! That was why I told you that you could match yours up against some others just to see how they do!! Since you posted yours were the BEST OF THE BEST!! So I don't have just the GFL birds,, but I have a string of different birds sir!! Again,, don't hate the birds,, just hate the game!! I cn highlight each of my posts if you would like and show you where I boasted about the CAJUN and ALCA and CAN_AM birds along with the GFL!! Again ACE,, there is always next year if your up to the challenge of seeing how your birds would stack up against the BEST of the best,, if your up for it,, or you can just stay on the porch!!! Ooops,, I mean perch!!


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

Dag Gum It!!! I lost again,, don't have a sheet out yet,, but looks like around 5 mins behind this time!! Was not really that bad a day,, but the birds sure acted like it was bad. We had around a 12 mph head wind for our 200 and it took them roughly 6hrs 40 mins and I was 195 miles. I did get 6 together and they were beat to heck!!!!! And no ACE I did not clock either of my "gifted" GFL birds,, but I did clock 3 of my CAJUN birds!! Thanks again Gerald Hebert from Cajun Express Loft,, them birds rock!!!! I will post our sheet as soon as it gets done!!


----------



## Arrowhead loft EAST (Dec 27, 2013)

Hey flier! How do you post the results on here?


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

WinSpeed-1 INTERSTATE RPC 08/27/07-21:08
Weekly Race Report Page 1
SECTION B IRPC Open and Sportsman Category
Name: YB2 Young Bird Race Flown: 08/26/2007
Released: 10:00 Birds: 531 Lofts: 27 Station: PARKERSBURG
Weather (Rel) ptly sun, ne (Arr) ptly sun, ne

POS NAME BAND NUMBER CLR X ARRIVAL MILES TOWIN YPM PT
1 ALAMO LOFT /7 7018 IF 07 ALT BBWF 11:47:59 72.582 00.00 1183.000 100
2 ALAMO LOFT 8689 IF 07 FOYS BBWF 11:48:05 2/ 7 00.06 1181.906 95
3 ALAMO LOFT 8690 IF 07 FOYS SPL 11:48:10 3/ 7 00.11 1180.995 90
4 MULE SHED /25 698 IF 07 YUK BBSP 13:11:16 124.675 05.46 1147.236 85
5 MULE SHED 675 IF 07 YUK BC 13:11:23 2/ 25 05.53 1146.537 80
6 MULE SHED 694 IF 07 YUK BCSP 13:12:12 3/ 25 06.42 1141.665 75
7 ALLEN MORR/24 1129 IF 07 A BC 12:57:04 110.752 12.17 1100.848 70
8 KURTZ /9 790 IF 07 YUK BC 13:00:56 110.347 16.45 1073.383 65
9 BELARDIA /19 454 IF 07 YUK SIL 12:54:32 106.292 16.23 1071.852 60
10 CJ DUKE /18 7134 IF 07 LAT BB 14:33:36 163.760 29.58 1053.404 55

COPY Y PASTE !!!!!...............Alamo


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

Right on Alamo,, thats lookin good!!!!


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

WinSpeed-1 MIF CLUB 09/08/14-19:00

Name: BEDFORD, IN. Young Bird Race Flown: 09/06/2014

Release(A): 06:30 Birds: 114 Lofts: 8 Station: BEDFORD, IN.

Weather (Rel) overcast, NW (Arr) PT. CLOUDY, NW 15mph



POS NAME BAND NUMBER CLR X ARRIVAL MILES TOWIN YPM PT

1 Shaw, Gary/16 693 AU 14 SBL BB H 13:31:07 207.465 00.00 867.063 100

2 Shaw, Gary 680 AU 14 SBL BB H 13:31:09 2/ 16 00.02 866.991 99

3 Shaw, Gary 666 AU 14 SBL SILV C 13:31:44 3/ 16 00.37 865.785 98

$ 400 BREEDER SHAW

4 McDonald, /15 2073 AU 14 ALCA BCWF C 13:11:50 195.997 03.59 858.440 97

5 McDonald, Chr 485 AU 14 CAJU BB C 13:11:53 2/ 15 04.02 858.337 96

6 McDonald, Chr 484 AU 14 CAJU BB H 13:11:54 3/ 15 04.03 858.309 95

7 McDonald, Chr 313 AU 14 CAJU BCWF H 13:11:55 4/ 15 04.04 858.269 94

8 McDonald, Chr 1419 AU 14 MIS SMBB H 13:12:03 5/ 15 04.13 857.956 93

$300 BREEDER BUPP

9 McDonald, Chr 2047 AU 14 ALCA BBWF H 13:12:05 6/ 15 04.14 857.903 92

10 McDonald, Chr 2015 AU 14 ALCA BBWF C 13:24:05 7/ 15 16.15 833.035 91

11 Barker, Bo/27 14234 AU 14 CANA BB H 13:31:02 199.064 16.58 832.118 90

$ 200 BREEDER NELSON 

12 Fraser, Wi/11 510 AU 14 DOW LTCK H 14:13:29 209.825 37.35 796.753 89

13 Barker, Bob 1129 AU 14 SBL BB H 13:59:40 2/ 27 45.36 779.123 88

14 Barker, Bob 271 AU 14 DOW BCK C 14:10:37 3/ 27 56.32 760.616 87

15 Nelson, Jo/15 14107 AU 14 CANA BBWF H 15:06:01 221.024 01:07 753.857 86

16 Barker, Bob 1107 AU 14 SBL BBSP H 14:24:14 4/ 27 01:10 738.773 85

17 NAI, Loft /17 1752 AU 14 MIS 14:39:52 200.495 01:22 720.334 84

$ 100 BREEDER IVAN

18 Nelson, John 14128 AU 14 CANA BBWF H 16:20:38 2/ 15 02:21 658.620 83

19 Nelson, John 14247 AU 14 CANA BCK H 16:20:40 3/ 15 02:22 658.583 82

20 Nelson, John 14098 AU 14 CANA BB C 16:40:26 4/ 15 02:41 637.257 81

21 Nelson, John 14108 AU 14 CANA BCK H 16:42:53 5/ 15 02:44 634.709 80

22 McDonald, Chr 14039 AU 14 CANA BCK C 15:51:49 8/ 15 02:43 613.987 79

23 Fraser, Willi 701 AU 14 SBL LTCK H 16:40:54 2/ 11 03:04 604.496 78

24 Barker, Bob 1139 AU 14 SBL BBWF H 16:23:05 5/ 27 03:09 590.719 77

25 Nelson, John 14253 AU 14 CANA INCK C 17:51:20 6/ 15 03:52 570.943 76

26 Fraser, Willi 687 AU 14 SBL BLK H 17:43:59 3/ 11 04:08 547.921 75

27 Ivans, Loft/5 14186 AU 14 CANA BBPN C 17:55:51 200.495 04:38 514.496 74

28 Ivans, Loft 712 AU 14 SBL BB H 18:09:54 2/ 5 04:52 504.164 73

29 Barker, Bob 1130 AU 14 SBL BBPN H 18:20:11 6/ 27 05:06 493.319 72

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

No 1ST DAY clockings were reported from Homing Hill, Elmer out of 8 entries.


----------



## Arrowhead loft EAST (Dec 27, 2013)

*Race results*

Great job Alamo! Keep up the good work Flier you get them right! I had a pretty good weekend this past week. I tried to post the results but I think I have a virus on my CPU so i'm on my ipad. First I fly in the Baltimore Fanciers Social Club (BFSC) and also Greenspring Valley Pigeon Club (GSV) who is a member of The United Pigeon Combine (UPC).

In the BFSC I got 23, 25, 28, 29, 31 vs 325, vs 23 lofts @ 150 miles in the A race. I won the B race and also got 7th vs 220 birds, 16 lofts @ 150. In the race in GSV I got 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 15 and 22 vs 212 birds, 13 lofts @ 100 miles. 

Even though I Won the B race in BFSC, I believe my better race was in the GSV club. I didn't win, lost by 21 seconds but I had the birds come 6 on the drop the a drop of 2. So with the returns that was the better race. Going to be a rough one this weekend if the predictions stay correct, on thier nose all the way 9 mph! 

Good luck guys!!


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks you guys....*But you all need glasses.*..*That was **2007* !!! One of the guys asked how to put results on line here...So Since I have never done so,I tried copy/paste and it worked...Had to use something good for me to look at here...hehehehehehehe!!!!Alamo


----------



## Arrowhead loft EAST (Dec 27, 2013)

*lMAO*

I see now what your talking ablout Alamo. Hey its a lil late......but congrats!!! Lmao. It was me that asked how to put the reulst on here. Apparently my CPU has a virus and keep sending me to all these " buy us now to fix the virus we put on you computer in the first place " ads. So im using my ipad.


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

Man o man we had another shooty race again yesterday!! Released at 8:30 and nobody saw a bird till almost noon. Then I think between noon and 1 there was maybe 8 birds clocked,, and this is only a 100 mile race. We just cant catch a break here and get in a decent race anymore. Out of 6 races so far this young bird season,, I would say only 2 were decent speeds. I did get back 9 out of 10,, but they sure are beat up,, and I think the winner is gonna beat me by deRn near and hour!! I don't think we will be much over 800 ypm's this week,, YUCK!!!!!! Oh well,, reload the gun and try again next week,, its another auction race and I still have 2 auction birds left,, Woo-Hoo pigeons!!!!

Oh ya,, I forgot to tell ya ACE,, it was my ALCA birds again this week and not the,, you know what,, birds again!! But I only have 1 out of 3 left,, ended up loosing the second bird on the last race dag gum it!! That one was my favorite from the start,, where oh where could my 627 be???


----------



## Arrowhead loft EAST (Dec 27, 2013)

*Damn flier*

Hey Flier sounds like you guys had a tough one. I got my ass kicked in the BFSC in both races! SMDH 12 min late in one and 6 min late in the other race. In the other club GSV i got 3rd but the returns were still bad for me. I had a bird throw up past monday and i thought it was the heat because it was just that bird. Was told by on of my mentors he thinks i have a touch of E-coli smdh. Hope i get them straight by next weekend. E-coli is really hitting guys here in MD only 1/3 of the D.C. Club members even shipped! 

Good luck next week guys!!


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

WinSpeed-1 MIF 09/15/14-20:34

Weekly Race Report Page 1

Open and Sportsman Category

Name: TETERSBURG, IN. Young Bird Race Flown: 09/13/2014

Release(A): 07:30 Birds: 73 Lofts: 8 Station: TETERSBURG, IN.

Weather (Rel) , Ne (Arr) , Ne, E

POS NAME BAND NUMBER CLR X ARRIVAL MILES TOWIN YPM PT

1 John E. Ne/18 14253 AU 14 CANA INCK C 11:24:38 121.862 00.00 914.096 100

2 John E. Nelso 14063 AU 14 CANA BBPD H 11:32:38 2/ 18 08.00 883.944 99

3 Barker Bob/16 1119 AU 14 SBL GZ H 10:49:59 98.810 09.44 869.580 98

4 Barker Bob 271 AU 14 DOW BCK C 10:57:28 2/ 16 17.13 838.181 97

5 Dukes Loft/6 722 AU 14 SBL BB C 10:58:54 94.400 27.09 795.293 96

6 John E. Nelso 14065 AU 14 CANA DKCK C 12:44:11 3/ 18 01:19 682.639 95

7 John E. Nelso 14247 AU 14 CANA BCK H 12:47:08 4/ 18 01:22 676.293 94

8 John E. Nelso 14098 AU 14 CANA BB C 12:52:29 5/ 18 01:27 665.056 93

9 Barker Bob 1107 AU 14 SBL BBSP H 11:53:16 3/ 16 01:13 660.561 92

10 Barker Bob 1117 AU 14 SBL BB H 11:53:18 4/ 16 01:13 660.448 91

11 Barker Bob 1130 AU 14 SBL BBPN H 11:53:20 5/ 16 01:13 660.390 90

12 Barker Bob 1139 AU 14 SBL BBWF H 11:53:21 6/ 16 01:13 660.352 89

13 Marcus/12 1485 AU 14 MIS BB C 11:52:52 98.512 01:13 659.560 88

14 McDonald/10 2069 AU 14 ALCA SMBB H 11:46:53 95.488 01:13 654.198 87

15 McDonald 2073 AU 14 ALCA BCWF C 11:46:53 2/ 10 01:13 654.181 86
16 IVANS LOFT/2 14186 AU 14 CANA BBPN C 12:00:09 100.061 01:17 651.884 85

17 John E. Nelso 14211 AU 14 CANA INDI C 13:05:39 6/ 18 01:41 638.988 84

18 Barker Bob 1129 AU 14 SBL BB H 12:03:10 7/ 16 01:22 636.594 83

19 Shaw Gary/7 673 AU 14 SBL SILV H 12:31:17 107.026 01:35 625.201 82

20 John E. Nelso 14107 AU 14 CANA BBWF H 13:59:03 7/ 18 02:34 551.263 81

21 Shaw Gary 693 AU 14 SBL BB H 13:31:41 2/ 7 02:35 520.783 80

22 Dukes Loft 723 AU 14 SBL BB C 12:52:17 2/ 6 02:20 515.520 79

23 NAI Loft/2 921 AU 14 SBL BCK C 13:19:40 100.061 02:37 503.635 78

24 Barker Bob 14234 AU 14 CANA BB H 13:21:30 8/ 16 02:41 494.747 77

25 McDonald 2015 AU 14 ALCA BBWF C 13:14:59 3/ 10 02:41 487.127 76

26 McDonald 225 AU 14 GFL BB C 13:19:54 4/ 10 02:46 480.296 75

27 McDonald 313 AU 14 CAJU BCWF H 13:19:56 5/ 10 02:46 480.243 74

28 John E. Nelso 14114 AU 14 CANA BBWF C 15:06:07 8/ 18 03:41 470.216 73

29 McDonald 14039 AU 14 CANA BCK C 13:29:18 6/ 10 02:55 467.726 72

30 Dukes Loft 731 AU 14 SBL RBSP C 14:18:57 3/ 6 03:47 406.268 71

31 Barker Bob 691 AU 14 SBL BCKS H 15:21:32 9/ 16 04:41 368.802 70

32 Marcus 14203 AU 14 CANA BB H 15:39:27 2/ 12 04:59 354.230 69

33 John E. Nelso 14022 AU 14 CANA RB C 17:36:30 9/ 18 06:11 353.623 68

34 John E. Nelso 14261 AU 14 CANA H 17:42:21 10/ 18 06:17 350.252 67

35 John E. Nelso 14035 AU 14 CANA BCK C 19:09:42 11/ 18 07:45 306.521 66

36 Shaw Gary 680 AU 14 SBL BB H 18:32:31 3/ 7 07:36 284.318 65

37 Dukes Loft 730 AU 14 SBL RB C 17:51:56 4/ 6 07:20 267.138 64

38 McDonald 2047 AU 14 ALCA BBWF H 18:20:16 7/ 10 07:46 258.439 63

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

WinSpeed-1 MIF 10/03/14-11:55

Weekly Race Report Page 1

Open and Sportsman Category

Name: BEDFORD, IN. Young Bird Race Flown: 09/27/2014

Release(A): 06:30 Birds: 54 Lofts: 6 Station: BEDFORD, IN.

Weather (Rel) overcast, NW (Arr) PT. CLOUDY, NW 15mph



POS NAME BAND NUMBER CLR X ARRIVAL MILES TOWIN YPM PT

1 Shaw Gary/11 680 AU 14 SBL BB H 12:07:14 207.465 00.00 1082.748 100

2 McDonald/9 313 AU 14 CAJU BCWF H 11:51:09 195.997 02.34 1074.077 99

3 McDonald 484 AU 14 CAJU BB H 11:51:13 2/ 9 02.38 1073.860 98

4 McDonald 2069 AU 14 ALCA SMBB H 11:51:16 3/ 9 02.41 1073.704 97

5 McDonald 14039 AU 14 CANA BCK C 11:51:25 4/ 9 02.49 1073.231 96

6 McDonald 2073 AU 14 ALCA BCWF C 11:51:31 5/ 9 02.56 1072.869 95

7 John E. Ne/17 14114 AU 14 CANA BBWF C 12:32:39 221.024 03.22 1072.657 94

8 John E. Nelso 14107 AU 14 CANA BBWF H 12:32:46 2/ 17 03.29 1072.303 93

9 John E. Nelso 14247 AU 14 CANA BCK H 12:32:48 3/ 17 03.31 1072.214 92

10 John E. Nelso 14128 AU 14 CANA BBWF H 12:32:56 4/ 17 03.40 1071.795 91

11 McDonald 2047 AU 14 ALCA BBWF H 11:52:07 6/ 9 03.31 1070.898 90

12 McDonald 225 AU 14 GFL BB C 11:54:17 7/ 9 05.41 1063.721 89

13 John E. Nelso 14253 AU 14 CANA INCK C 12:54:41 5/ 17 25.24 1011.224 88

14 John E. Nelso 14098 AU 14 CANA BB C 12:54:48 6/ 17 25.32 1010.887 87

15 John E. Nelso 14108 AU 14 CANA BCK H 13:03:19 7/ 17 34.02 989.032 86

16 John E. Nelso 14065 AU 14 CANA DKCK C 13:04:48 8/ 17 35.32 985.279 85

17 John E. Nelso 14239 AU 14 CANA BB H 13:04:51 9/ 17 35.34 985.187 84

18 John E. Nelso 14272 AU 14 CANA BB C 13:06:35 10/ 17 37.19 980.856 83

19 Shaw Gary 673 AU 14 SBL SILV H 12:48:28 2/ 11 41.14 964.776 82

20 Dukes Loft/5 728 AU 14 SBL RWF C 12:23:51 193.487 39.20 962.366 81

21 Frasers Rac/2 510 AU 14 DOW LTCK H 12:57:10 209.825 46.06 953.809 80

22 McDonald 758 AU 14 SBL SLSP C 12:36:12 8/ 9 47.36 941.970 79

23 John E. Nelso 14035 AU 14 CANA BCK C 13:25:47 11/ 17 56.30 935.579 78

24 Barker Bob/10 1131 AU 14 SBL  BB H 12:47:20 199.064 53.46 928.462 77

25 Barker Bob 1107 AU 14 SBL BBSP H 12:51:49 2/ 10 58.14 917.580 76

26 John E. Nelso 14002 AU 14 CANA BB H 13:35:03 12/ 17 01:05 915.164 75

27 Barker Bob 14234 AU 14 CANA BB H 13:02:25 3/ 10 01:08 892.795 74

28 Dukes Loft 730 AU 14 SBL RB C 12:53:31 2/ 5 01:09 887.927 73

29 Dukes Loft 722 AU 14 SBL BB C 12:56:01 3/ 5 01:11 882.173 72

30 John E. Nelso 14211 AU 14 CANA INDI C 14:05:24 13/ 17 01:36 854.175 71

31 Shaw Gary 668 AU 14 SBL BB C 13:39:17 3/ 11 01:32 850.555 70

32 John E. Nelso 14046 AU 14 CANA BB C 14:16:17 14/ 17 01:47 834.257 69

33 McDonald 1419 AU 14 MIS SMBB H 13:52:21 9/ 9 02:03 779.819 68

34 Frasers Racer 521 AU 14 DOW LTCK C 15:06:46 2/ 2 02:55 714.603 67

35 Shaw Gary 669 AU 14 SBL BCK H 15:03:35 4/ 11 02:56 710.947 66

36 Barker Bob 1130 AU 14 SBL BBPN H 14:53:47 4/ 10 03:00 695.429 65

37 John E. Nelso 14133 AU 14 CANA BB C 15:51:30 15/ 17 03:22 692.790 64

38 John E. Nelso 14261 AU 14 CANA BLK H 15:54:44 16/ 17 03:25 688.811 63

39 Dukes Loft 723 AU 14 SBL BB C 14:49:34 4/ 5 03:05 681.654 62

40 Dukes Loft 731 AU 14 SBL RBSP C 14:57:32 5/ 5 03:13 670.955 61

41 Barker Bob 1117 AU 14 SBL BB H 15:13:18 5/ 10 03:19 669.495 60

42 John E. Nelso 14005 AU 14 CANA RB H 16:20:44 17/ 17 03:51 658.497 59


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

In with a bang and out with a bang!! I won the first and the last race!! Looks like I have the top 5 champion birds of our young bird series also!!! Woo-hoo pigeons. I have not raced in a few years and forgot how much fun it was!! I started off with 19 birds in the first race and I ended up with 10 birds after it was done and over!! Thanks again to Mike Ganus for all the help and knowledge he shared with me,, cause I could not have done this good with out him showing me the way!! And thanks to Gerald Herbert from Cajun Express Loft and Matt Weisbrock (ALCA-birds) for sending me the birds to fly. They sure did good for me!! Look out next year,, cause I am hooked again!!

Weekly Race Report Page 1
Open and Sportsman Category
Name: SLAUGHTERS Young Bird Race Flown: 10/05/2014
Released: 07:30 Birds: 57 Lofts: 8 Station: SLAUGHTERS
Weather (Rel) (Arr) 

POS NAME BAND NUMBER CLR X ARRIVAL MILES TOWIN YPM PT
1 Mcdonald C/8 14039 AU 14 CANAM BC C 12:50:09 294.714 00.00 1620.169 100
2 Mcdonald C 484 AU 14 CAJUN BB H 12:53:54 2/ 8 03.44 1601.411 99
3 Mcdonald C 2073 AU 14 ALCA BCWF C 12:54:15 3/ 8 04.06 1599.682 98
4 Mcdonald C 313 AU 14 CAJUN BB H 12:54:19 4/ 8 04.09 1599.354 97 
5 Shaw/4 680 AU 14 SBL BB H 13:06:38 305.841 04.23 1599.010 96
--------------------------------- Above are 10 percent ------------------------
6 Duke/5 722 AU 14 SBL BB C 12:51:51 290.862 05.53 1590.543 95
7 Shaw 482 AU 14 NWI GZ H 13:10:09 2/ 4 07.54 1582.478 94
8 Mcdonald C 2047 AU 14 ALCA BBWF C 13:00:10 5/ 8 10.01 1571.016 93
9 Duke 731 AU 14 SBL RBSP C 12:55:56 2/ 5 09.58 1570.616 92
10 Duke 730 AU 14 SBL RB C 12:58:37 3/ 5 12.39 1557.792 91
--------------------------------- Above are 20 percent ------------------------
11 Nelson/18 14261 AU 14 CANAM BK C 13:31:47 317.686 16.40 1545.476 90
12 Frasiers Ra/5 687 AU 14 SBL BLK H 13:21:58 308.701 16.37 1543.651 89
13 Nelson 14128 AU 14 CANAM BBWF H 13:32:42 2/ 18 17.35 1541.570 88
14 Homing Hill/3 283 AU 14 DOW BCK H 13:18:50 304.325 18.14 1535.436 87
15 Nelson 14114 AU 14 CANAM BBWF C 13:35:01 3/ 18 19.54 1531.786 86
16 Barker/4 1107 AU 14 SBL BBSP H 13:12:04 297.430 18.58 1530.333 85
17 Frasiers Race 803 AU 14 SBL BB H 13:28:26 2/ 5 23.05 1515.801 84
18 Nelson 14035 AU 14 CANAM BC H 13:39:15 4/ 18 24.08 1514.224 83
19 Nelson 938 AU 14 SBL BB C 13:39:24 5/ 18 24.17 1513.610 82
20 Nelson 14005 AU 14 CANAM BB C 13:39:33 6/ 18 24.26 1512.995 81
21 Barker 1119 AU 14 SBL GRZ H 13:17:13 2/ 4 24.07 1507.635 80
22 Homing Hill L 263 AU 14 DOW BB H 13:39:50 2/ 3 39.14 1448.251 79
23 Nelson 14046 AU 14 CANAM BB H 14:02:50 7/ 18 47.43 1423.320 78
24 Duke 728 AU 14 SBL RWF C 13:42:53 4/ 5 56.55 1372.859 77
25 Frasiers Race 506 AU 14 DOW BB H 14:14:07 3/ 5 01:08 1344.448 76
26 Nelson 14253 AU 14 CANAM ICK C 14:47:01 8/ 18 01:31 1279.419 75


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

*Congrats on your win.*

Maybe I knew what I was talking about on the GFL banded birds. Just sayin....


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

ace in the hole said:


> *Congrats on your win.*
> 
> Maybe I knew what I was talking about on the GFL banded birds. Just sayin....


Just sayin,, that must mean your tryin to trash talk the GFL birds again I can only assume? Man your jealousy runs deep towards them!! I ended up with 1 GFL bird out of 3 that I started with. That 1 bird did win a 1st place diploma and ended up in 9th place or so for champion bird of the season. I am not exactly for sure what place on champion bird yet because that list has not been printed yet. I did not send that bird to our 300 because I did not want to take the chance on loosing her. I thought she would do me better as a breeder,, so I opted out of sending her. Turns out I did not need to send her anyway. But,, I can print you a copy of the bird that I am going to win champion bird with. That bird is 100% GFL and it was bred by Cajun Express Loft! As a matter of fact,, I should have the top 5 champion birds and 4 of those are all 100% GFL birds. 2 are Cajun banded and 2 are ALCA banded!!


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

I tell ya what Ace,, next year I will offer ya the same deal again.. You can take the pepsi challenge!! You can send me a couple birds to fly against mine and we will have a mini one loft race right here. Only this year I can send you a couple also,, as now I have a few birds that I can breed from,, unlike last spring when I had none to breed from. Then we can see how your birds stack up against these GFL birds that you are so deeply against for whatever reason. And then after the season is over,, I will send you the birds back if you desire!! How does that sound?


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I just didn't see them on top of the sheet other than the first sprint race. If you have some GFL banded birds you want to put in my loft next year just let me know and we'll see how they fly against mine. Thanks for your interest in my birds though.


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

Now how in the world would I give you GFL banded birds to fly? That makes absolutely no since? And I see your backing down from flying against them. I don't blame you,, that's a tall order to try and fill. It would not look good for you to get beat week after week.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Sorry, off topic, BUT I used to hang out with ALCA alias M.W's Brother when I was in High school. 
His Family has been racing more than just pigeons for YEARS.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

So even though other than that first sprint race you watched your other birds out fly them you still get all defensive when someone points it out. I think you are defending the man not the birds.

I will be putting my birds up against them in the one loft races. You will never get my birds free no matter how much you try to goat me into it. If you want my birds you will just have to buy them.

I'll have to start posting my race results so you can see what my family of birds do in the races.


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

Yer such a funny fellar!! Notice the 200 Bedford race the week before the 300? I had 7 birds together on that race,, the GFL band was with them there!! It took me a couple mins to figure out which bird had not clocked,, as I had came inside to get a drink and when I walked back out,, the birds were already in the coop. I think it was the 3rd or 4th race I had 18 birds together. Most races I had all my birds come together so it was just a matter of who ran in first. But I don't blame you for not wanting to play along Ace,, it would not look good for all on here to see you get beat!! But I could be wrong,, as I am wrong more often than I like to admit!! Remember now,, I only started with 3 birds from Mike,, and the one that's left did pretty good in my opinion. That bird was with the group on most races.


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

pigeonflier said:


> In with a bang and out with a bang!! I won the first and the last race!! ........


Congratulations on a great season!


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

Flapdoodle said:


> Congratulations on a great season!


Right on Flapdoodle,, thanks for noticing the good parts of the post!!!


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

Here is our champion young bird list for the season!!!! I snuck a few in there and got the top 5!!! Maybe next year I can breed a few of my own,, as these were all birds from other people!!! 


WinSpeed-3 MIF 10/09/14-14:03

Champion Bird Report (Customize Points) Page 1

Open and Sportsman Category

Young Birds



Champion Bird includes: Hens & Cocks A & B & C Releases

Calculated on Short & Middle & Long Distance Races



1. 313 AU 14 CAJU BCWF H 699.0 Pts 9 race(s) 1410 Miles McDonald 

2. 2047 AU 14 ALCA BBWF H 687.0 Pts 9 race(s) 1410 Miles McDonald 

3. 14039 AU 14 CANA BCK C 662.0 Pts 9 race(s) 1410 Miles McDonald 

4. 2073 AU 14 ALCA BCWF C 656.0 Pts 9 race(s) 1410 Miles McDonald 

5. 484 AU 14 CAJU BB H 626.0 Pts 8 race(s) 1314 Miles McDonald 

6. 693 AU 14 SBL BB H 605.0 Pts 7 race(s) 1000 Miles Shaw Gary 

7. 680 AU 14 SBL BB H 577.0 Pts 7 race(s) 1249 Miles Shaw Gary 

8. 1107 AU 14 SBL BBSP H 567.0 Pts 9 race(s) 1439 Miles Barker Bob 

9. 1129 AU 14 SBL BB H 533.0 Pts 7 race(s) 942 Miles Barker Bob 

10. 758 AU 14 SBL SLSP C 527.0 Pts 7 race(s) 1118 Miles McDonald 

11. 14114 AU 14 CANA BBWF C 499.0 Pts 7 race(s) 1248 Miles John E. Nelson 

12. 1419 AU 14 MIS SMBB H 492.0 Pts 7 race(s) 1020 Miles McDonald 

13. 1130 AU 14 SBL BBPN H 484.0 Pts 7 race(s) 992 Miles Barker Bob 

14. 225 AU 14 GFL BB C 481.0 Pts 7 race(s) 919 Miles McDonald 

15. 1119 AU 14 SBL GZ H 479.0 Pts 7 race(s) 1041 Miles Barker Bob 

16. 1139 AU 14 SBL BBWF H 465.0 Pts 7 race(s) 942 Miles Barker Bob 

17. 14247 AU 14 CANA BCK H 452.0 Pts 6 race(s) 980 Miles John E. Nelson 

18. 2069 AU 14 ALCA SMBB H 437.0 Pts 6 race(s) 824 Miles McDonald 

19. 1131 AU 14 SBL BB H 414.0 Pts 6 race(s) 843 Miles Barker Bob 

20. 14108 AU 14 CANA BCK H 410.0 Pts 6 race(s) 1030 Miles John E. Nelson 

21. 14107 AU 14 CANA BBWF H 370.0 Pts 6 race(s) 980 Miles John E. Nelson 

22. 88 AU 14 MCI BB C 369.0 Pts 4 race(s) 836 Miles Hugh Lambert 

23. 2015 AU 14 ALCA BBWF C 369.0 Pts 5 race(s) 628 Miles McDonald 

24. 14234 AU 14 CANA BB H 365.0 Pts 5 race(s) 795 Miles Barker Bob 

25. 510 AU 14 DOW LTCK H 359.0 Pts 6 race(s) 1006 Miles Frasers Racers 

26. 482 AU 14 NWI GZ H 349.0 Pts 4 race(s) 777 Miles Shaw Gary 

27. 14098 AU 14 CANA BB C 349.0 Pts 5 race(s) 858 Miles John E. Nelson 

28. 673 AU 14 SBL SILV H 344.0 Pts 4 race(s) 579 Miles Shaw Gary 

29. 1126 AU 14 SBL BB H 343.0 Pts 4 race(s) 495 Miles Barker Bob 

30. 14253 AU 14 CANA INCK C 343.0 Pts 4 race(s) 686 Miles John E. Nelson 

31. 485 AU 14 CAJU BB C 340.0 Pts 5 race(s) 678 Miles McDonald


----------

